# Sticky  WE BUY ALL NISSAN SKYLINES - For a fast and safe sale get in touch today- r32/33/34/ GTR GTT GTST?



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

If you are looking to sell your skyline and want a fast no nonsense sale please get in touch today.


All models wanted , any spec, mileage or condition considered
Instant decision and prompt collection
Fully insured for all test drives
Payment by bank transfer / cash can be arranged if required.

Call /message/ WhatsApp available 07590106520 or drop me a PM with your cars details on.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Always buying. 

Get in touch if you are looking to sell


----------



## Kieron1234 (Oct 15, 2020)

Euroexports said:


> If you are looking to sell your skyline and want a fast no nonsense sale please get in touch today.
> 
> 
> All models wanted , any spec, mileage or condition considered
> ...


Hi there, I'm visiting UK from RS Africa. I have the following GTRs if of interest
1 Hakosuka 1969!!!
2 R34 V Spec 2
3 R32 V Spec 2
Kieron 07842630080 or WA +27848155406


----------

